# Split Fins



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

I have 2 platies that have fins that are split. One of them has a split tail fin. The other has a split tail fin and dorsal fin. They are acting completely normal and this does not appear to be affecting their swimming. Its almost as if they were perfectly cut, as the split is very smooth, not like it was torn or anything. 

What does this mean and how can I prevent it in the future? Also will it heal?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Is there anything sharp in the aquarium? Even plastic plants can sometimes cut fins.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fins will grow back as long as the base, fleshy part isn't damaged. Fin damage can be from aggression, contact with sharp decor, poor water quality, or disease such as "fin-rot".

Splits are more likely injury. All-over fin erosion is usually water or disease.


----------



## KJurgelewicz (Oct 5, 2011)

There is nothing really sharp in the aquarium, and certainly nothing has changed recently. There are fake plants, but they have been there since I started the tank.


----------



## Sorafish (Sep 15, 2011)

Were they young when you got them? Maybe their a 'lyretail' or of that variety?


----------

